
You Can Now Download the New Open Source Windows Terminal - smacktoward
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/YouCanNowDownloadTheNewOpenSourceWindowsTerminal.aspx
======
johntash
I'm glad this is finally more easily available. I've been waiting for a decent
windows terminal, and I hope this will be it.

~~~
fooey
I tried to install it, but you have to have the very brand new Windows 10
update release 1903.

So I tried to install 1903. 1903 is not available for my system, because I
have a USB drive installed. [1]

All my spinning disk storage is an external enclosure, including my /user
roots, so it's not something I can unplug.

Guess I'll be sticking with ConEmu for a while longer.

1\.
[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/windows-10-m...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/windows-10-may-2019-update-
to-be-blocked-if-using-usb-drives/)

~~~
lostmsu
I was able to manually upgrade a Win 10 machine with a USB drive to 1903.

------
orta
Awesome, I've been looking forwards to this!

------
chaosmachine
Alternatively, here's an open source terminal for windows that I really enjoy:

[https://github.com/Eugeny/terminus/](https://github.com/Eugeny/terminus/)

~~~
rudiv
I've used terminus and it is quite good, but like most Electron-based
terminals, it is too resource-heavy for some people's tastes. Edit: Also,
Windows Terminal is open-source too, surprisingly. Or maybe that's just my
dated impression of Microsoft.

------
boybd
Eh... Microsoft Store? So no new terminal for LTSB?

~~~
sebazzz
Wouldn't otherwise because it needs features in Windows currently not present
in LTSB.

~~~
boybd
I see. Well I'll stick to other emulators.

